# new smoker



## thorn (Dec 14, 2008)

new to smokin, I have some questions, guys I am new to smokin just bought a masterbuilt digital. I have used it once , smoked a butt it turned out ok. My question is I am going to smoke a butt and a turkey breast for the family Christmas when doing multiple kinds of meat I need some advice on cooking times when you do that any advice and recipes will be greatly appreciated. Thanks :beer:


----------



## thorn (Dec 14, 2008)

come on now any help :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Haven't done either of those or I would help you.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Haven't done any turkey. When I do a butt I just make up some rub, put it on the butt and smoke for about 6 hours. I spray it with apple juice every hour or so.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Turkey,

Unthaw turkey and rub whole bird with Kosher Salt, Freshground Black pepper and Emrils Essence seasoning. Let stand for hour or so. Place directly on the top rack of smoker do not cover bird. Smoke with Hickory for about 2 hours at 250 degrees finish for a couple of hours at 350 or until you get the required temp inside the bird or the thermometer pops.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

thorn

2 of my smokers are Masterbuilts, I like them for making meals.

For a majority of most smoking I go by internal product temperature of what I am smoking to know that it is done, how long it takes in a smoker has a few variables, wind will rob the smoker of internal smoker temperature, size of roast, butts whatever you are smoking differs, etc. Internal meat temperature is the most accurate way to tell if something is done. General rule of thumb is an 1 1/2 hour per pound, but like I said, it can vary.

For pork butt about 12 hours before you smoke slather the butt in mustard and then apply your favorite meat rub. If you want to inject the butt with anything, now is also the time to do that (I do not inject pork butt). Then wrap the butt in plastic wrap and refridgerate.

When you are ready to put it in the smoker take the butt out about an hour ahead of time and let it sit on the counter to bring it closer to room temperature. This will help your smoker maintain temperature so it doesn't have to work harder keeping temperature up with a cold object added to the inside of the smoker.

Bring your smoker to 225º, fill your water pan with very hot water and insert a meat thermometer into the unwrapped butt and put it the butt in the smoker. Now is a good time to add your wood chips. I do not like bellowing out the smoker, to me smoke is just an ingredient in the recipe, not the main course. After the butt has reached an internal meat temperature of 100º start spraying a spritz on the butt once an hour or so . This will keep the butt from drying out.

For spritz I like a 50/50 mix of apple juice and Captain Morgan's rum. The sugar in the 2 products will carmelize in the heat of the smoker and put a good tasting bark to the outside of the pork butt.

There will come a time when the porks temperture will hang up and quite raising. Do not worry about this, it is normal. Do not raise the smoker temperature to help the internal meat temperature keep climbing. This is important because letting it slowly go through the temperature plateau will be a big difference in your end product. If you rush it through the temperature hang up the butt will be not as tender and loose some taste.

When the butt reaches 165º now set the but in a foil wrap and pour a little of your spritz in the foil with the butt and then double foil wrap the butt keeping it upright so the juices do not drip out.

Now you can put it back in the smoker set to 250º or an oven, smoking is done.

Now it is your choice if you want sliced pork or pulled pork. For sliced pork bring the internal meat temperature to 185º or for pulled pork bring the internal meat temperature to 205º.

After the meat has reached the desired tempeature, wrap the double foiled wrapped butt in a few towels, keepin it upright so you do not loose juices and place it in a cooler a fill any open cooler spaces with towels to help the cooler contain the heat.

I know this last step sounds crazy but trust me, you are getting close to having some of the best pork butt you have ever tasted. Let the butt sit (it is still slow cooking) in the cooler a minimum of 2 hours and I have let it sit as long as 12 hours before serving it. When you open the foil it will still be steaming hot, even after 12 hours !!! I keep the meat probe in it poking through the towels so I can always check the temperature just so I know it is still hot.

Now slice or pull, then it is time to eat.....

For pulled pork I like making a finishing sauce to serve with the pork. taste it with or without, put on as as little or as much as you like to taste. Here is a finishing sauce recipe I like - 
1 Cup Cider Vinegar 
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar 
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning 
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper 
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients. I like puttig the sauce in an empty ketchup bottle for serving. The you can sprinkle a little hear and a little there.

This process is alot of work, but the taste of the end product and the compliments you will receive will make it all well worth it. Good luck !!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

After reading Field Hunter's post I want to add that it is not wise to smoke poultry over other foods. But there is nothing wrong with smoking other foods over poultry, it just adds to the taste of the bird !!!


----------



## thorn (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks mo that is going to help, I will let you know how it comes out


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

MossyMo knows his stuff. Also go visit the smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thorn (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks again mo I smoked the butt, did the brine thing to the butt and a turkey breast. I put the breast in about six hours after I had put the butt in, I also did the towel and cooler deal. Bottom line it turned out awesome I have never had a turkey that moist and tender and the butt well lets just say made ya tongue slap ya brains out. Thanks for your help, also I was legal had a few beers during the process. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone  :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

thorn
Glad to hear you liked it, everyone does !!!
I forgot to mention to have a few cold ones while smoking, it may the most important part of the smoking process.....


----------



## thorn (Dec 14, 2008)

if it is not a law it should be


----------

